# hp



## mocktwo7384 (Feb 16, 2009)

ive got an 07 rabbit. ive put on the nuespeed p-flow, magnaflow cat-back, and revo stage1+ what should i have for hp i have no resources to use a dyno what r other people getting with these mods


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

*FV-QR*

prob a little over a million. (at the tire)


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Lloyd Plumtree)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lloyd Plumtree* »_prob a little over a million. (at the tire)

and thats being conservative


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

on a humid day, maybe 3/4 of a million... 
n00b questions = stupid answers


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

i was told from a guy that knows a guy that works with another guy that knows some other dude that if u add a wing u add 1/2 million


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (ender619)*

If you weigh your wallet before and after buying the mods you can enter the numbers into a certain equation to get a synthetic dyno graph.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_n00b questions = stupid answers 

That is correct.
Sorry, but sometimes we can't help ourselves. But to give you a real answers we must also know the following :
1. Body modifications (spoiler, body kits, spinners)
2. Manufacturer stickers (REVO, nuespeed, magnaflow, etc.)
3. Graphics of any sort (painted adds more than vinyl)
4. Tintz
5. Vanity plate (decreases drivetrain loss which equals more WHP!!!)
and I'm probably forgetting some things, but we should be able to estimate with this information.


----------



## Invaderevan (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

deleted comment..


_Modified by Invaderevan at 9:10 AM 2-17-2009_


----------



## mocktwo7384 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: hp (mocktwo7384)*

u have all been very helpfull thank you so much


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: hp (mocktwo7384)*

WOW... Is the 2.5 forum getting bad...








If you look at the advertised gains listed for each modification you do, you should be able to get a idea... somewhat.
*Example:* 
Intake = 8-10hp ??
Exhaust = 8-12hp ??
Revo = 8-15 ??
total = 24-37hp 
Keep in mind you need to determine if the numbers listed are at the wheels or at the crank.


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: hp (07JettaMK5)*

And the elitism of vortex members is hitting a new low... A few people have dyno'd there cars with the same mods and were gaining about 20 wheel hp depending on the dyno. so about 170 as the wheels. of course this is just the numbers i am remembering but there are dyno graphs on here somewhere if you look that will have exact numbers.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: hp (4door1.8T)*

to op

7


----------



## elitist (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: hp (07JettaMK5)*

This quote is total failure.








YOU DO NOT ADD UP HP NUMBERS FROM EACH PART!!!!!
geez.
if that was true every honda out there would have 1000 whp you know, cause each sticker is 5 whp, right?
you'll be lucky if ALL that add 15 to 18 hp


_Quote, originally posted by *07JettaMK5* »_WOW... Is the 2.5 forum getting bad...








If you look at the advertised gains listed for each modification you do, you should be able to get a idea... somewhat.
*Example:* 
Intake = 8-10hp ??
Exhaust = 8-12hp ??
Revo = 8-15 ??
total = 24-37hp 
Keep in mind you need to determine if the numbers listed are at the wheels or at the crank.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ender619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_i was told from a guy that knows a guy that works with another guy that knows some other dude that if u add a wing u add 1/2 million








Hey!,I think I know a guy who knew the guy that knows the guy you knew,I think...


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

^ lol


----------



## RGoTgIuE (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: (ender619)*

wow you guys are total dooches he asked a question. just phucking answer it straight. phucking vortex man


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (RGoTgIuE)*

if you want hp just save your money and buy a turbo kit.... theirs your answer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

either that or wait for intake mani cams n the rest that goes with a performance na motor and spend double for the same hp...


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

like yourself i have intake,exhaust and chip im guessing maybe 160-170 to the wheel ? but if u want real gains.. i'd say Go turbo. the Bunny is fun to drive even with out the turbo and like most people say.. if u wanted something faster then should of gone with a GTI. 
Maybe a the BSH pendulum kit ? i've had it for a few weeks and love it. 


_Modified by ender619 at 10:45 PM 2-21-2009_


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (bunnyhopin)*

I agree with you. Turbo is really the way to go. You could max yourself out N/A wise and still only achieve the kind of power gains a C2 stage 1 turbo kit gets. But once you're maxed out, theres nowhere to go. With the turbo kit, there is room to grow hence stage 2 & 3. The cheapest way for big power is turbo.

_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_either that or wait for *intake mani cams*

One company has been confirmed to be making cams, and its not who you're thinking.
As far as the intake mani goes, I so desperately want one but the one company that had begun development on one has currently put the entire project on hiatus. In fact, the rest of their product development for the 2.5 has been put on hiatus indefinitely much to my dismay because of the poor response we've been showing them. I've been trying to convince the owner theres still a huge market for the intake manifold. Perhaps if we can provide enough enthusiasm/interest and positive feedback and maybe setup another one of those preorder deals then maybe we could convince _that_ company to resume development. It would provide such a huge performance potential in both N/A and turbo applications on this motor. That is something I'm sure everyone would be interested in as long as the final price is reasonable.
I would hate to let this opportunity for us all slip away. What does everyone think?


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

isn't eurojet working on a intake manifold ?


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

I took my car to the dyno last night and did 168.38hp @ 4850rpm and 197.94tq @ 3400-3700rpm


----------



## mocktwo7384 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (Trua)*

with what mods?


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

Intake, exhaust, testpipe, and GIAC


----------



## mocktwo7384 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (Trua)*

what the hell is a test pipe


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Its a catless downpipe that goes after the exhaust manifold and before the rest of the "catback" exhaust.


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (mocktwo7384)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocktwo7384* »_what the hell is a test pipe

Oh gee let me google that for you, champ.
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=test+pipe


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (david8814)*


_Quote, originally posted by *david8814* »_
Oh gee let me google that for you, champ.
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=test+pipe

Thats pretty cool haha


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (blackhawk 76)*

I think.. that the aftermarket parts for our cars or just cars in general should be cheaper than what they are.... the economy is only going down and we wanna have some fun on the way to the poor house! and uhh as far as N/A 2.5 goes i mean there is some potential.... i mean if you could build a n/a rabbit that could keep up with a stage 1 gti that wouldn't be stupid expensive i would do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but thats kinda a long shot


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

I have raced stock gti and gli and I can get them by a car. My friend has a stage 1 gti and destroyed me in second and third gear.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (Trua)*

Really you got a stock gti and gli? thats impressive


----------



## Trua (Apr 10, 2007)

before my friend got his stage 1 i raced him and got him by half a car


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*

+1
If someone can get an intake mani out this summer they have my order


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (jettafan[atic])*

Depending on when i get my hood fixed/how much it costs... after my catback.. intake mani is next!


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (ender619)*

If so, thats news to me. That was not the company I was actually talking about but if someone else wants to step up and make one mass-market then I'm all for it. But if EuroJet isnt up to the challenge I'll see what I can stir up.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

be patient








i know eurojet wont let us down :-D


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (ender619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ender619* »_be patient








i know eurojet wont let us down :-D 

Just finished this weekend







I'm driving the car from AZ to Wa this week as well with all the goodies pushing the ride along. Given that we're doing the majority of the fab work in house on these production should be fairly quick.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_...
As far as the intake mani goes, I so desperately want one but the one company that had begun development on one has currently put the entire project on hiatus. In fact, the rest of their product development for the 2.5 has been put on hiatus indefinitely much to my dismay because of the poor response we've been showing them. I've been trying to convince the owner theres still a huge market for the intake manifold. Perhaps if we can provide enough enthusiasm/interest and positive feedback and maybe setup another one of those preorder deals then maybe we could convince _that_ company to resume development. It would provide such a huge performance potential in both N/A and turbo applications on this motor. That is something I'm sure everyone would be interested in as long as the final price is reasonable.
I would hate to let this opportunity for us all slip away. What does everyone think?

evolution...???


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Busted.
Yes, Evo.


----------

